# TV tuner card



## snehit (Sep 28, 2009)

Which card is well featured and good to purchase recently in India? Not hear abt good cards from long time. Can any one help me to find one. 

And how good d BenQ company n its LCD panel is?


----------



## danova (Dec 14, 2009)

The card is good which is ready to do anything cities and the countries and even abroad with streets.
_________________
[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]online movies[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jan 10, 2010)

^^ Nice 
Put my name in !!


----------

